# WoW Grafikeinstellung



## Jenser1982 (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo,




hab mal ne Frage kann mir jemand sagen wie ich am besten die Grafik einstellen kann bei WOW,da es bei mir immer ruckelt und ich in ICC 25er immer ne Bildrate von 10 bis 14 habe!!




System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 5/24/2010, 12:55:44
       Machine name: JENS-PC
   Operating System: Windows 7 Home Premium 32-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.100226-1909)
           Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd.
       System Model: EP45T-UD3LR
               BIOS: Award Modular BIOS v6.00PG
          Processor: Intel® Core&#8482;2 Duo CPU     E4700  @ 2.60GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.6GHz
             Memory: 2048MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 2046MB RAM
          Page File: 2745MB used, 1347MB available
        Windows Dir: C:\Windows
    DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
   User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
 System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
    DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
     DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode
  DxDiag Previously: Crashed in system information (stage 4). Re-running DxDiag with "dontskip" command line parameter or choosing not to bypass information gathering when prompted might result in DxDiag successfully obtaining this information











Display Devices
---------------
          Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT
       Manufacturer: NVIDIA
          Chip type: GeForce 9600 GT
           DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
         Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0622&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1
     Display Memory: 1776 MB
   Dedicated Memory: 1009 MB
      Shared Memory: 767 MB
       Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
       Monitor Name: PnP-Monitor (Standard)
      Monitor Model: Hanns.G HQ191
         Monitor Id: HSD0013
        Native Mode: 1280 x 1024(p) (60.020Hz)
        Output Type: HD15
        Driver Name: nvd3dum.dll,nvwgf2um.dll,nvwgf2um.dll
Driver File Version: 8.17.0011.9745 (English)
     Driver Version: 8.17.11.9745
        DDI Version: 10
       Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
  Driver Attributes: Final Retail
   Driver Date/Size: 4/4/2010 00:55:31, 9386600 bytes
        WHQL Logo'd: Yes






Danke im voraus


----------



## spectrumizer (24. Mai 2010)

Erstmal alles auf Low stellen und 1280x1024 Auflösung. Dann langsam hocharbeiten. Viel Resourcen fressen Schatten, Anti-Aliasing, ...

Aber glaube die 9600 GT war jetzt auch nicht der Leistungskracher, oder?


----------



## Arosk (24. Mai 2010)

Addons ausschalten, alles auf Low stellen.


----------



## Flaschenpommes (24. Mai 2010)

Lade dir am Besten das addon Leatrixgfx runter stellt dir WOW optimal auf deinen rechner ein habe das auch gemacht und seit dem an selbst bei Ony 25 beim addsbomben keine Lags mehr.
Kannst da auch die min framerate festlegen in den Optionen.
hier der link http://www.wowinterface.com/downloads/info12739-LeatrixGfx.html


----------



## Nicolanda (24. Mai 2010)

mit dem prozessor und der grafikkarte brauchst du dich net wundern wieso du nur 10-14 fps in icc hast^^ schau mein system an ich spiele mit 30-40 fps in icc 25 in fight (wohlgemerkt mit full HD auflösung aufn 23 zoller und alles auf max bis auf schatten das auf mittel).  Wenn du FPS haben willst musst du geld investieren und nicht fragen hier im forum stellen


----------



## Selidia (24. Mai 2010)

alles auf ultra, außer schatten, die kannst du einen strich hochschalten.. die engine spackt bei manchen grafikkarten ab


----------



## Arosk (24. Mai 2010)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> mit dem prozessor und der grafikkarte brauchst du dich net wundern wieso du nur 10-14 fps in icc hast^^ schau mein system an ich spiele mit 30-40 fps in icc 25 in fight. Wenn du FPS haben willst musst du geld investieren und nicht fragen hier im forum stellen



Du weißt das OC Phenom II kein C n' Q haben?

Was FPS angeht, hab ich im Durchschnitt knapp 30 FPS in ICC bei mit Schatten 1 Punkt runter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (24. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Du weißt das OC Phenom II kein C n' Q haben?



So ein schwachsinn C n' Q kann ich ganz normal aus und an machen ich habs aber mit absicht aus um volle leistung zu haben


----------



## Arosk (24. Mai 2010)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> So ein schwachsinn C n' Q kann ich ganz normal aus und an machen ich habs aber mit absicht aus um volle leistung zu haben



Start mal CPU-Z und du siehst das dir immer 3,8 GHZ angezeigt werden. Hab meinen gestern auch auf 3,3 getaktet mit Q n' Q an und er wurde nicht runtergetaktet.


----------



## Nicolanda (24. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Start mal CPU-Z und du siehst das dir immer 3,8 GHZ angezeigt werden. Hab meinen gestern auch auf 3,3 getaktet mit Q n' Q an und er wurde nicht runtergetaktet.



 ja und wie gesagt interessiert mich nicht ich habs mit absicht aus und das ist nicht das thema hier in diesen thread


----------



## Arosk (24. Mai 2010)

Nicolanda schrieb:


> ja und wie gesagt interessiert mich nicht ich habs mit absicht aus und das ist nicht das thema hier in diesen thread



War nur ein Hinweis, spart man Strom wenn das Ding an ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nicolanda (24. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> War nur ein Hinweis, spart man Strom wenn das Ding an ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 bei ner gtx 470 graka ist sowieso schon wurscht ob der prozi strom spart oder net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skyler93 (24. Mai 2010)

hab zwan übertakteten pc krieg aber trotzdem mit alles oben, und enhancer hochgestellt, + die paa consolen befehle womit man mehr vegetation undso sieht (mir war langweilig) im ICC meine 40 FPS hin aufn 22 Zoll 
GTS 250 gradmal ^^ mit 500 MB 
und amd Athlom 6000 dualcore processor 
4 gb ram 
w7 leistungsfeststellung hab ich alles 6.8+ auser bei festplatte da nur 5.6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


need auch 470 gtx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will endlich mal bei Crysis warhead riesen Atombomben machen ;D (da kann man so viel anstellen )

n tipp kauf dir kein aldi / medion PC 
bau dir selber einen zam, hier wird dir bestimmt gholfen


----------



## Smeal (24. Mai 2010)

Mit dem abschalten der Option Vertikal-Synch habe ich ungelogene 40 fps gewonnen.

mfg


----------



## Arosk (24. Mai 2010)

Größter Shit den ich seit 2 Jahren gelesen hab.


----------



## Smeal (24. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Größter Shit den ich seit 2 Jahren gelesen hab.



Probiers aus, bei mir gehts und dann sind mir auch deine meinungen egal .


----------



## Arosk (24. Mai 2010)

Smeal schrieb:


> Probiers aus, bei mir gehts und dann sind mir auch deine meinungen egal .



War auf den Post über dir bezogen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. Mai 2010)

Die wahren Leistungsfresser sind der Fenstermodus und die EIngabeverzögerung, beides aus, native Auflösung rein und dann von niedrig langsamm hoch arbeiten.


----------



## Smeal (25. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> War auf den Post über dir bezogen.



Achso dann entschuldige ich mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

